
Now is the Time to be Afriad - mattmireles
https://mattmireles.com/be-afraid/
======
kaazhan
There is some truth in it : The US (or most of the european) healthcare is not
able to handle the number of cases there will be. There will be a lot of
deads.

The truth stops there, the rest is "science" fiction. It would be true if the
lethality was over 5%, which is just not possible (lethality is not yet known
exactly, but will probably be between 0.6% and 3%, probably around 1%.

There is no need to be afraid, however this is still a really dangerous virus
and thousands of peoples will die in each countries.

------
empiricallytrue
Starts speculative, gets fantastical, ends up deeply paranoid.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
which part did you feel was _fantastical_ or _deeply paranoid_?

I'm actually terrified by doing the math with the most conservative, best case
outcome: under that I will

a) be dead,

b) know somebody who has died,

c) many in my surrounding will struggle because of the socio-economic effects
and lack the reserves to deal with the primary effects (emotional) and
secondary effects (emotional and financial)

... also a/b/c are in no way mutually exclusive

~~~
kaazhan
\- If you have no breathe/heart chronic problems, and you are under 40 y/o,
your death chance, IN CASE YOU DO HAVE the coronavirus, is below 1%. \- There
will not be a strong economic impact that will stop globalisation. Maybe there
will be economics short term changes. Maybe there will be important. But what
is said here is apocaliptic. You should read about the SRAS (15 times more
deadly, less infectious), or about ebola (40-80 times more deadly, less
infectious).

ebola, SRASS, H1N1, H1Z1, mad cow, all of thoses deases have killed a lot of
peoples. Not in EU nor US. only poor non-white people have died. Everybody is
really afraid by this one only because rich countries will have to do
something, not just watch poor black people die on TV. ebola killed 11k
peoples during 2014-2016.

The only really special thing is that you've between 2 and 14 days, if you
caught coronavirus, during which you are infectious. the dease have strong
contagious capabilities because of that. But that's clearly not the most
dangerous thing humanity faced, far from that. I would be more concerned about
risks of economic crisis or civil war than this end-of-the-world-special-
flu...

